# Little Plumstead, Norwich, Norfolk UK



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've shot this place in totality - each revisit shows more urban decay, the last time, junkies had broken into one of the newer buildings and had been living in there. Police regularly patrol the area now.

Hydrotherapy






Top Floor - The Old Hall





Bottom Floor - The Old Hall





Grand Staircase - The Old Hall





Rooms are rotting





Old Canteen





Bathroom





Great place to shoot 

sophos9


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 20, 2009)

Brilliant shots Sophos. I went here not long back. Is that the Main Building? How the hell did you get in there?


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

Few more shots

Rooms are decaying - The Old Hall





Beautiful decor, check out the detail in the roof - The Old Hall





A ward hall way





Wheel Chair in front of the morgue





The Old Hall


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 20, 2009)

sophos9 said:


> Few more shots
> 
> Rooms are decaying - The Old Hall
> 
> ...



How the Hell did you manage that?


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Brilliant shots Sophos. I went here not long back. Is that the Main Building? How the hell did you get in there?



Hi, thanks for the compliment. Yes, lots of the shots are taken from inside 'The Old Hall' - Urban Explorer's always find a way that *does not* including breaking something to get in


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 20, 2009)

sophos9 said:


> Hi, thanks for the compliment. Yes, lots of the shots are taken from inside 'The Old Hall' - Urban Explorer's always find a way that *does not* including breaking something to get in



I have been there 3 times and always never been able to get in. For gods sake keep on talking to me so you can get P.M Ability!!


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

Have you shot the morgue yet? I have the RAW's, just have to post process them...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice shots although I personally would have gone a bit lighter with the HDR! 
Beautiful level of decay. Hopefuly the cops will keep the badies out, and it'll be left just for crafty explorers!


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

UrbanX said:


> Nice shots although I personally would have gone a bit lighter with the HDR!
> Beautiful level of decay. Hopefuly the cops will keep the badies out, and it'll be left just for crafty explorers!



The buildings are awesome, most of them have been ripped apart by copper thieves, such a shame really. The Old Hall still keeps its dignity however it is rotting fast, floors have now gone soft and roof's are caving in...

Hopefully so


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah I did get to the Morgue Sophos. I also did the Hydrotherapy Suite and the Walled Garden, also Beech House.


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Yeah I did get to the Morgue Sophos. I also did the Hydrotherapy Suite and the Walled Garden, also Beech House.



Cool, what about the large canteen, medical block and other ward? Also, did you get into the communal blocks? I was back on Saturday, they have been heavily boarded up since the junkies were removed from the site


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 20, 2009)

sophos9 said:


> Cool, what about the large canteen, medical block and other ward? Also, did you get into the communal blocks? I was back on Saturday, they have been heavily boarded up since the junkies were removed from the site



No I never made the Canteen! looks like another visit is in store!


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

Check the photo of the old canteen - its large and is storage for lots of paper records. Evidence of a large kitchen and other things still remains, take a torch - its really dark in there 

Word has it, the other active hospital buildings are running down and will be closed in the not too distant


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 20, 2009)

sophos9 said:


> Check the photo of the old canteen - its large and is storage for lots of paper records. Evidence of a large kitchen and other things still remains, take a torch - its really dark in there
> 
> Word has it, the other active hospital buildings are running down and will be closed in the not too distant



Ha Ha! The Broadland bit?


----------



## Sectionate (Aug 20, 2009)

No offence, but the processing in your photos makes them look as though they have been lifted from a computer game...


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Aug 20, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of somewhere I very nearly visited myself while house sitting for friends not too far away!

Have to confess, I spare no envy for anyone who can post edit at this level!! The results definately add an extra element to such scenes.

May I ask what camera type and post editing software you use?

NB


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

No offence taken - they end up like that, not by change but by design for a few reasons...

1) This is how I like them, I enjoy the mood and grittiness of them
2) They are for a specific target audience such as album covers, computer game backdrops, books etc 

Photos are personal things and what works for one does not work for another


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Fantastic pictures of somewhere I very nearly visited myself while house sitting for friends not too far away!
> 
> Have to confess, I spare no envy for anyone who can post edit at this level!! The results definately add an extra element to such scenes.
> 
> ...



NB, the post processing is complex - I'm going to write a tutorial at some point however its not going to be easy.

I use a Nikon D300 combined usually combined with a Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 lens. I do shoot sometimes with 12-24 f2.8, 50mm f1.4, 17-70 f2.8, sometime I use portable/detached strobe lighting - once exposure is set, I'll bracket 9 exposure shots around a normally distributed histogram. Workflow is through PS CS4, I use the gently HDR automation tool through bridge and usually end up with approx 12-14 layers, each layer adds text, blur, HSL, unsharp mask, layering and burning at differing opacity - each shoot needs differing processing however once you have it sorted, I write batch the rest.

Sometimes I have to do two passes, depends on what lighting effects I need - two passes usually sux, it can take up to 4 hours to get it right, thats the cost really.

I usually shoot around 16gb when onsite, always shoot raw so I can play with balance later and if needed, can restore shadowing and burn out blown highlights

Hope that helps


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Aug 20, 2009)

sophos9 said:


> NB, the post processing is complex - I'm going to write a tutorial at some point however its not going to be easy.
> 
> I use a Nikon D300 combined usually combined with a Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 lens. I do shoot sometimes with 12-24 f2.8, 50mm f1.4, 17-70 f2.8, sometime I use portable/detached strobe lighting - once exposure is set, I'll bracket 9 exposure shots around a normally distributed histogram. Workflow is through PS CS4, I use the gently HDR automation tool through bridge and usually end up with approx 12-14 layers, each layer adds text, blur, HSL, unsharp mask, layering and burning at differing opacity - each shoot needs differing processing however once you have it sorted, I write batch the rest.
> 
> ...



Cheers for that, makes you realize how much time and effort goes into such work...and good judgement ofcourse!!

I'll stick with Picasa for now!!!! ;o)

NB


----------



## Sectionate (Aug 20, 2009)

sophos9 said:


> No offence taken - they end up like that, not by change but by design for a few reasons...
> 
> 1) This is how I like them, I enjoy the mood and grittiness of them
> 2) They are for a specific target audience such as album covers, computer game backdrops, books etc
> ...



That is fair enough


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well,I like the pics just as you have put them up..very atmospheric indeed.


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Well,I like the pics just as you have put them up..very atmospheric indeed.



Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## tbkscott (Aug 20, 2009)

Great photos sophos love the HDR looking good


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

tbkscott said:


> Great photos sophos love the HDR looking good



Thank you, glad you enjoy


----------



## wagg20 (Aug 20, 2009)

Very impressive shots the HDR works really well.
www.norfolkinruins.co.uk


----------



## jonney (Aug 20, 2009)

awesome photo's Sophos love the HDR's


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 20, 2009)

wagg20 said:


> Very impressive shots the HDR works really well.
> www.norfolkinruins.co.uk



Awesome, thanks!



jonney said:


> awesome photo's Sophos love the HDR's



Cheers dude


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 21, 2009)

OH MY GOD, some of the best HDR's iv seen.
u have a telent they r f*ckin amazing 

you on flickr or anything PM me or show me a link to more. oohhh very good
kelly


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi - thanks for the comments.

My Flickr is here

Website is here

Lots of photos on there


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 24, 2009)

What a pretty place! Absolutely beautiful arches and decor.


----------



## steve_o (Aug 30, 2009)

sophos9 said:


> NB, the post processing is complex - I'm going to write a tutorial at some point however its not going to be easy.
> 
> I use a Nikon D300 combined usually combined with a Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 lens. I do shoot sometimes with 12-24 f2.8, 50mm f1.4, 17-70 f2.8, sometime I use portable/detached strobe lighting - once exposure is set, I'll bracket 9 exposure shots around a normally distributed histogram. Workflow is through PS CS4, I use the gently HDR automation tool through bridge and usually end up with approx 12-14 layers, each layer adds text, blur, HSL, unsharp mask, layering and burning at differing opacity - each shoot needs differing processing however once you have it sorted, I write batch the rest.
> 
> ...



Im confused! lol,


----------



## sophos9 (Aug 30, 2009)

steve_o said:


> Im confused! lol,



Dude, the above just makes good looking images


----------



## Dd20 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Sophos9,

I used to live up in the Old Hall (right wing seen from the lawn), can I please have your pictures without the 'enhancements'? I would love that very much.


----------



## casio123 (Sep 6, 2009)

Great photos Sophos, next time when at my dads this is a must.


----------



## Mimble (Sep 6, 2009)

Double Dutch said:


> Hi Sophos9,
> 
> I used to live up in the Old Hall (right wing seen from the lawn), can I please have your pictures without the 'enhancements'? I would love that very much.



Used to "live" there eh?

*sirens sound* euphemism ALERT


----------



## tumbles (Sep 7, 2009)

Why is this refereed to as a Mental Asylum, or indeed an Asylum full stop? Wasn't it a mental deficiency colony?


----------



## sophos9 (Sep 7, 2009)

Double Dutch said:


> Hi Sophos9,
> 
> I used to live up in the Old Hall (right wing seen from the lawn), can I please have your pictures without the 'enhancements'? I would love that very much.



Of course! Do you have any history on the old hall? 



casio123 said:


> Great photos Sophos, next time when at my dads this is a must.



Excellent, would be great to see your pics 



tomarse said:


> Why is this refereed to as a Mental Asylum, or indeed an Asylum full stop? Wasn't it a mental deficiency colony?



Dictionary response:

Asylum
–noun
1. (esp. formerly) an institution for the maintenance and care of the mentally ill, orphans, or other persons requiring specialised assistance.

Call it what ever you like 




Kettle said:


> You're right. Let's ban him for his blatant lack of knowledge



 a warning to start with please


----------



## Skin ubx (Sep 7, 2009)

Too much HDR for my liking but if thats your bag fair enough - looks like a nice small place - bit trashed though - any paranormal activity there?


----------



## sophos9 (Sep 7, 2009)

Skin ubx said:


> Too much HDR for my liking but if thats your bag fair enough - looks like a nice small place - bit trashed though - any paranormal activity there?



Thats cool mate, photographs are personal taste 

No paranormals that I know of, but then I would not know paranormal if it smacked me on the head... I first went there when it was untouched, its well trashed now


----------



## r3quiem (Sep 8, 2009)

sophos9 said:


> No offence taken - they end up like that, not by change but by design for a few reasons...
> 
> 1) This is how I like them, I enjoy the mood and grittiness of them
> 2) They are for a specific target audience such as album covers, computer game backdrops, books etc
> ...




I absolutely love your style. Every shot was utterly beautiful. Especially love how you light them.

Thats some pro photoshopping there. Something to aspire to!


----------



## Pete (Sep 11, 2009)

tomarse said:


> Why is this refereed to as a Mental Asylum, or indeed an Asylum full stop? Wasn't it a mental deficiency colony?





sophos9 said:


> Asylum
> –noun
> 1. (esp. formerly) an institution for the maintenance and care of the mentally ill, orphans, or other persons requiring specialised assistance.




I've always found the term mental asylum inappropriate for mental deficiency colonies as it leads to the misconception that they were for the mentally ill. I think you'll also find that mental deficiencies were principally set up for the "reception, segregation and training" of 'mental defectives' and were firmly based within the eugenics movement of the early 20th century as opposed to the "maintenance and care" role that their eventually aging populations eventually required.
Theres nothing to stop anyone calling such places 'asylums' of course, its just that the vast majority of them never actually were! I guess people prefer the term for the evocative and sometimes sinister connotations that they suggest. 
I know i'm splitting hairs but personally I feel that we're muddying the information pool more than a little but just calling a place whatever we fancy but then i guess my motives are different to others?


----------



## Dd20 (Dec 6, 2009)

@sophos9

Back in 1988 - 1990 I did my nursing training there, at least, I started it. In those days nursing students and nursing assistants lived on the upper floor of the Old Hall. It was the best time of my life and even today I still miss it. O, and there was The Grey Lady of course. Our very own ghost. I think I even saw her once when I came back on my pushbike late night.


----------



## sexyjade (Jan 6, 2010)

*still there*

is this building still around to be able to go and visit it?


----------



## mexico75 (Jan 6, 2010)

No its not


----------



## wagg20 (Jan 6, 2010)

Didn't realise that the hall had been demolished?!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 6, 2010)

wagg20 said:


> Didn't realise that the hall had been demolished?!



It hasnt been Demolished.


----------



## sexyjade (Jan 6, 2010)

crap. i was hoping to visit there on wednesday next week. is there any other good places close to nowich norfolk??


----------



## ukmayhem (Jan 6, 2010)

sophos9 said:


> No offence taken - they end up like that, not by change but by design for a few reasons...
> 
> 1) This is how I like them, I enjoy the mood and grittiness of them
> 2) They are for a specific target audience such as album covers, computer game backdrops, books etc
> ...



Well said mate, your photos are spot on i really enjoyed them.


----------



## shadowman (Jan 12, 2010)

I took some pictures of the outside of the Hall in 2008, and through the windows, It was in almost perfect condition, a true gem of a place, so why has it been cluster-fucked just over one year?????????


----------

